# Permission denied



## dimcick (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi guys!

I'm a rookie in FreeBSD but really looking forward to learn using it..
after a fresh install of 8.0 bootonly version, when I try to access a /boot directory or any other,even /etc or /bin, I get permission denied 
I typed whoami command and it's the root directory
I also used minimal (the smallest configuration possible) distribution without any ports or packages..and I didn't create any user accounts except the root password..

Have I done something wrong or misconfigured something?
Appreciate any suggestions!


----------



## sverreh (Apr 14, 2010)

Which command gives you the "permission denied" message?


----------



## dimcick (Apr 14, 2010)

for example i'm trying to open /boot/loader.conf to change kern.hz=100..


----------



## danger@ (Apr 14, 2010)

you better give us an exact example of how are you trying to open the file, e.g. which command are you trying to achieve what you want with?


----------



## dimcick (Apr 14, 2010)

well..i've opened this link http://ivoras.sharanet.org/freebsd/vmware.html, where i did find some tips to what to do afer a fresh install of FreeBSD, and at section 3 it is suggested to change the kernel frequency from 1000 to 100. So i'm issuing the command
#/boot/loader.conf
from root directory..and expecting to issue the next line kern.hz=100
after not beeing able to do that i tried to open /etc/ssh/sshd_config and change #PermitRootLogin no to PermitRootLogin yes to 
initiate an SSH session to FreeBSD from my host.

thanks for an eventual help!


----------



## dimcick (Apr 14, 2010)

oh..and for any commands issued i get the same "permission denied" message


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2010)

I suggest getting some *nix command experience:

Handbook: Chapter 3 UNIX Basics


----------



## sverreh (Apr 14, 2010)

dimcick said:
			
		

> So i'm issuing the command
> #/boot/loader.conf



Actually, you are trying to execute the file, not open it for editing!
Instead, try to open it in an editor and change what you want:

```
ee /boot/loader.conf
```

And, do as SirDice proposes!


----------



## dimcick (Apr 14, 2010)

oh..I got it now. 
thanks a lot !
and the editor thing worked


----------



## danger@ (Apr 14, 2010)

btw, you don't want to decrease kern.hz on a normal machine, just in the case you have installed in an VM.


----------



## dimcick (Apr 14, 2010)

i did indeed, on a VMware Workstation


----------

